

Electronic Arts named the worst company in America – again - velodrome
http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/electronic-arts-named-worst-company-america-again-170932002.html

======
andreiursan
EA COO reply is quite epic, but definitely has its points
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5523060>

~~~
drexel
That is satire, not an actual response from Peter Moore, although it's not far
off from his actual response to the tournament which can be found here:
<http://www.ea.com/news/we-can-do-better>

I would have had a lot of respect for him if he actually released that
satirical response although it would not have been very professional. The
popular summary of his actual letter is "EA blames worst company win on
homophobia"

